# Preseason: Raptors @ Cavs, Oct. 18



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Raptors* (3-0) *@ Cavaliers* (2-2)

7:30 PM, Raptors NBATV

<img width="65" height="90" src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tj_ford.jpg">


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know if Fan590 will simulcast.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Cavs just beat Maccabi by 41 points but have to play us tomorrow.

I think we take it unless Lebron gets significant minutes.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> The Cavs just beat Maccabi by 41 points but have to play us tomorrow.
> 
> I think we take it unless Lebron gets significant minutes.


Uh-oh, we're going to be facing Maccabi on a back to back!

lol

The season is almost here, kids.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

you sure the game's on RAPs TV?

it isn't scheduled to be according to my digital cable. 

and isn't it in buffalo or something? these neutral site games aren't televised that often.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

good luck to the Cleveland point guards trying to keep up with TJ and Jose.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

This Is Not Gon' Be Aired On Raps Tv..


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> good luck to the Cleveland point guards trying to keep up with TJ and Jose.


I don't know what you're on but Eric Snow defines basketball athletecism


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This may be a good game to see what our big men off the bench can do against some decent comp. Gooden is a tough match-up....will be a good test for Humphries and Garbajosa. "Z" will be a nice test for Bargs.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Damnit no highlights?

Regardless of the Cavs game last night this should be another good test for the Raps. Does anyone know if Bosh or Freddy are expected to play?


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Don't know if 590 will broadcast the game, but if not we should be able to catch it on NBA audio league pass

click here...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

A little birdie told me Bron and Hughes, and Bosh aren't playing tonight. Jones will play. The audio will be on Raps.com . . . Chuck is calling it.

From Raptors.com


> The Raps look to remain perfect when they face the Cavs tonight in Rochester. No TV for the game, but we'll have live audio streaming right here online.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I wonder why both Bron and Hughes are not playing....I don't think that either one played lots vs Macabi.....even if it was only 10-15 minutes tonight, you think they would get some burn.....Hughes could use it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Cavs are in for it. Another team lacking in great depth. I expect Marshall and Gooden to have pretty good seasons but Snow and DJ at the point just sucks. 

Thank gawd for TJ and Calderon. Man it's nice to have real (exciting) point guards.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Me and dtron were thinking of going to this one. Good thing we didn't if Bron isn't playing.

Battle of the back-ups again, I suppose.

Maybe Darrick "Murray" will dress for this one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I thought this one was supposed to be on Raps TV, my bad.

Here is the streaming audio address...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man it's good to hear Chuck again.

Bargnani starting. I love it. Great experience for him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

here we go!

Bargnani with the 3 to start the game!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Rasho! 

Ford with the pullup miss. Hey, he's got to get comfortable with this kind of shot, might as well do it in preseason.

AB with the turnaround. 5 points already.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago out to a quick start.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rasho with the rejection, a basket and a defensive rebound earlier, good to (hear).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Freddy Jones to the rack.

up by 7.

the Cavs are going to get a sound beating today. another turnover for them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fans cheering both teams... pretty unusual. Is Rochester closer to Toronto or Cleveland? I've got no idea.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bargnani with the drive and one! 3 more points for AB. Oh yeah


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago is putting together a nice game so far... how many can he get tonight?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ to Andrea for the dunk! 10 points already!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bargnani with 10 points.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Ford makes his pullup this time. nice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Humphries in for AB after his first foul.

TJ with off-balance jumper.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Humpries with a dunk.
21-12 Raptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice pass to Humphries for the DUNK. oh **** yeah.

TJ again.

Bring on the scoring.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Damn, looks like we're missing some nice offensive play by the Raps.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Bargnani is 4-5 from the field. Niice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Tj With The Dunk!!!!!!!!

Oh **** Yeah.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Tj throws one down, although i didnt see it lol, but in general this guy can fly


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Garb missed his last two shots.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of First
27-19 Raptors


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Calderon to Parker and a score.
31-20 Raptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man I wish we could watch this. Cavs can't keep up. Parker with a sweet shot high off the glass in transition.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Not sure, But early in preseason Mike Brown said he would not play Lebron James on back to back preseason games, could be Raps out to a fast start.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Man it's great to hear us forcing the tempo.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

AB back in. 

Parker with the miss.

Graham with the offensive. Much like Maggette had to, he's really got to alter his game to stop charging (though this play was with his off-arm I believe).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Second foul on AB.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

39-31 Raptors still in the lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Calderon with a three!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Garbs drains a deep three ball.!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

End of the first half
49-42 Raptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Andrea with the strong turnaround to start the 3rd quarter.

Misses the 3.

Snow capitalizes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think Mike Brown might have sparked this Lebronless Cavs for this 2nd half. Look like Gooden is sick of hearing Barg.. Just all over the glass this 3rd quarter.

Looks like Mr. Jones is heating up, you guys could be very dangerous vs a team with Z and Shaq you could run the floor with Barg/Bosh/TJ and the bunch... 

good game


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Second time a radio game has sounded more exciting than a televised one...

Back to back threes for Garbajosa, that might be his trademark.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

keep the updates coming guys !! really appreciating it here.
the new nba.com is slow as shee-ite and the link above for audio doesn't seem to be working either.

so you're all i've got speedy, skywalker, jso3 and ... lj for 3


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptors up by 30... 99-69... fans booing because LeBron isn't playing.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

chuck: "its safe to bring out the salami and cheese"
coach: "the salami and cheese is OUT!"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Slokar with the long three!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

102-74 Raps... no Mo Pete, no Chris Bosh...

The Raptors are scoring 110 pts per game this preseason, getting close to that again tonight.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

we've outscorded them 21 to 2 in the 4th quarter... ??? ARE YOU KIDDING ME ... HOLY CRAP!!

WOWOWOWWWWWWWW

slamsports has a live scoreboard but that all it has.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pavlovic and Gibson seem to be the only Cavs on the floor right now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Another big win for the Raps...

Looking to go to 5-0 in preseason tomorrow night.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Another big win for the Raps...
> 
> Looking to go to 5-0 in preseason tomorrow night.


:

is there a box score on this game anywhere?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> 102-74 Raps... no Mo Pete, no Chris Bosh...
> 
> The Raptors are scoring 110 pts per game this preseason, getting close to that again tonight.


 I know bosh has a sore heel and is just resting it to make sure he's ready for the regular season, but what happened to Mo?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sounds like it would have been a nice game to see......4 AND 0....it is only preseason, but the winning can't hurt!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

damn, another Win boys? this looks like it might have been the most exciting game so far, too bad it wasnt aired. looking forward to peeping the boxscore & watching the highlights on the score.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

only 14 more days to our season opener!!! and we can finally see our new team play ..OMG i just can't wait to see this. then two days after that... for our own home opener ... guess who already has his tickets !!!! 

YEAH BABY :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Stratagee (Aug 25, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> I know bosh has a sore heel and is just resting it to make sure he's ready for the regular season, but what happened to Mo?


Apparently mo was feeling stiff or something


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

box score

TORONTO RAPTORS 
STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Andrea Bargnani, F 23 5-11 1-6 2-3 0 1 1 1 1 0 1 5 13 
Anthony Parker, IR 28 2-6 0-1 3-4 1 1 2 2 0 0 1 3 7 
Rasho Nesterovic, C 15 1-2 0-0 0-0 0 3 3 0 0 1 1 1 2 
T.J. Ford, PG 20 4-7 0-0 3-4 0 0 0 5 1 0 1 2 11 
Fred Jones, SG 31 6-13 0-2 1-1 0 4 4 2 1 0 1 0 13 
BENCH MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Pj Tucker, IR 21 2-4 0-0 2-2 1 2 3 2 1 0 0 1 6 
Darrick Martin, PG 8 0-2 0-2 0-0 0 4 4 1 0 1 2 2 0 
Jose Calderon, PG 19 2-4 2-3 0-0 0 2 2 6 1 1 0 0 6 
Uros Slokar, G 13 1-3 1-1 4-4 0 4 4 0 0 0 1 2 7 
Joey Graham, GF 23 3-7 0-1 6-6 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 6 12 
Jorge Garbajosa, F 21 5-10 4-5 2-2 0 4 4 0 0 0 0 1 16 
Kris Humphries, F 18 5-8 0-0 0-0 4 4 8 2 2 2 2 2 10 
Morris Peterson, GF DNP INJURY 
LaVell Blanchard, F DNP INJURY 
Pape Sow, FC DNP INJURY 
Cezary Trybanski, C DNP INJURY 
Chris Bosh, FC DNP INJURY 
TOTALS FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
36-77 8-21 23-26 6 29 35 21 7 5 12 25 103 
46.8% 38.1% 88.5% Team TO (pts off): 12 (32) 

CLEVELAND CAVALIERS 
STARTERS MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Sasha Pavlovic, GF 29 5-16 0-1 2-5 0 7 7 2 1 0 2 0 12 
Drew Gooden, PF 27 6-11 0-0 3-4 3 8 11 2 1 0 1 2 15 
Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C 21 3-4 0-0 2-3 1 4 5 1 0 0 5 3 8 
Damon Jones, PG 23 3-6 1-2 0-0 0 2 2 3 0 0 1 1 7 
Eric Snow, PG 19 2-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 2 0 0 2 4 4 
BENCH MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
Stephen Graham, G 8 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 3 0 
David Wesley, SG 20 3-7 0-2 1-2 1 0 1 2 2 0 2 4 7 
Shannon Brown, G 24 3-9 0-2 3-4 0 2 2 5 0 0 1 3 9 
Anderson Varejao, F 15 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 2 2 1 0 1 1 3 2 
Daniel Gibson, G 25 5-10 1-1 2-3 1 0 1 1 0 0 2 2 13 
Dwayne Jones, FC 11 1-2 0-0 0-0 3 2 5 0 0 0 1 2 2 
Scot Pollard, C 18 1-1 0-0 0-0 1 5 6 0 0 0 2 2 2 
Donyell Marshall, F DNP INJURY 
Larry Hughes, SG DNP INJURY 
Ira Newble, GF DNP INJURY 
LeBron James, SF DNP INJURY 
Ondrej Starosta, G DNP INJURY 
TOTALS FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
33-72 2-8 13-21 10 33 43 19 4 1 21 29 81 
45.8% 25.0% 61.9% Team TO (pts off): 23 (10)


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i like those headbands, the white-red, black-red...looks real good with our jerseys.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well you did play with no Bosh/Mo Pete, but in respect we had no Lebron/Hughes/Marshall. 

But with full starters we dont match up with you very well if you decside to play Bargi/Bosh/TJ and all ur quick guys at once. Now if you go with Rasho, thats a different story because Z can defend him

Good luck on your season


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Well you did play with no Bosh/Mo Pete, but in respect we had no Lebron/Hughes/Marshall.
> 
> But with full starters we dont match up with you very well if you decside to play Bargi/Bosh/TJ and all ur quick guys at once. Now if you go with Rasho, thats a different story because Z can defend him
> 
> Good luck on your season


Thanks. 

Can't wait to see what Lebron can do with the Cavs this year.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like as a team we shot the ball better.

Some things I picked up from the box score:

Humphries is a beast on the offensive glass....another 4 vs. the Cavs
JOse 2/3 from 3 point land....I don't expect that every night, but it will be enough to keep the defence honest.
Garbajosa will more then make up for Charlie going to the Bucks....he can fill it up.
Bargnani will give some teams fits.....what a tough match-up!
Fred Jones wrist may have slowed him down.....helped him shoot the ball better...his best % in 4 games.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

maybe i am by my self here but i want them to lose this preseason just to get it out of the way


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

madman said:


> maybe i am by my self here but i want them to lose this preseason just to get it out of the way


Hell no.......here comes 82 and 0


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

no Lebron talk on this thread? Seems kinda like a jerk for his antics last night. I mean mocking the crowd liek that cant bode to well for the "image" of NBA. I mean if this was Toronto he would be booed ridiculously. Gettign up and making like he is going to go in the game and sitting back down, isnt a very good thing to do.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^ he is now officially loathed in Rochester, but I doubt he's too concerned


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice game by Humphries

10points, 8rebounds, 2assists, 2steals, 2blocks in 18 minutes


----------

